# TXPalerider Popup Blind Safety Speech



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ha! Just a little freaked out. Looks like he had too much buck fever to draw his bow back so he had to stab it. I would be freaked out also.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I can relate to that....but hilarious none the less!!
BTW PALERIDER, its easier to just jump and take the popup with you to the new location


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

When he sent me that text my first thoughts were how much is a new blind going to cost because there would have been a new door.

Good video Danny...glad you got it when the image was fresh in his mind.

Are those different pants than what he was wearing when the snake came inside to see him?

ou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bucksnort again



TH


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

HOLY COW!!!! Now I'm not sure I can go in my pop up blind anymore. LOL Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

That has been a fear of mine since I started using pop ups 3 years ago. Not sure Im too happy about that fear being confirmed.


----------



## texan1800 (Jul 15, 2006)

I can relate, had a snake in my blind with me last year. Just remember, shoot through mesh is also jump through mesh, just dont get tangled in your blind.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Man they need to start building those pop-up blinds with a floor like tents. Canvas please to to reduce the noise when moving around. I'm going to retrofit mine with a canvas tarp i have tonight!!!


----------

